# Anyone here shoot a Yildiz O/U by chance?



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

just bought one saturday at academy, was supposed to get some new sneekers, but walked out with both....dam you academy! (i got banned by my wife from shopping alone from now on) :slimer:

anyway, got a question on choke tubes, i'm use to the usual 3 tubes, but this gun came with 5! :help:

which tubes do you guys shoot for dove?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have one and I love it! It takes a while to get it broke in to where it's loosened up some though... maybe a couple hundred rounds.

I can't remember which ones I use to shoot dove!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*20*

I have the 20 and would not trade it for anything.... I have shot hundreds of rounds through it with out one problem! Good buy you did!


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

My father-in-law has one. He loves it! Someone told us that its the national shot gun of Turkey. I do not know if that is true, but its great buy! I will ask him what tubes he uses and get back to you.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks fellas!

i bought the 12 just in case i decide to do a little waterfowl this year...

i had the chance to talk to someone associated with Academy who put me in touch with someone else....the gun is from Turkey and had just won some award over there for O/U shotguns....for me, it was more about the cost....i use to have a nice Gold Hunter, but lost it to my ex (long story) and my father shoots the Citori series O/U, but they spend a lot of time in the glass case, i needed something that i wouldn't cry when i put my first scratch on it and also something that will fire...

the shotgun points and shoulders really nice for me, so i was sold...i'll see if i can get a pic tonight, the wood grain pattern is really cool, i looked at all 7 of them in the store before purchasing. :cheers:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> which tubes do you guys shoot for dove?


Modified and Improved Cylinder. Congrats on the new O/U.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I know several guys that shoot them and they say the same thing. Love them and wouldn't trade them for anything. :cheers:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> Modified and Improved Cylinder. Congrats on the new O/U.


i usually use a modified out of a single barrel, as you can tell, this is my first O/U and with 5 choke tubes, i figured that's a few more misses. :cheers:

thanks again!


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I almost bought the gun when I was at Academy on Sunday. It is very nice O/U. However, I could not justify buying another O/U when I have one at home along with a pump and and Semi-Auto. Wife would have killed me with the new one. 

I read great reviews on the gun. In fact, I called my Brother in Law and told him to buy that gun since he was in the market.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Just got the 20 youth model for my girls to start with. It fits my wife very well, so now I may have to get another one for her. I put about 10 rounds thru it shooting at misc stuff. The youth is really lite and has a pretty good punch even with the 7/8oz loads. I got a good recoil pad and I hope it doesn't punish my girls to much.

C


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Good friend of mine bought a 20 gauge last week. I shoot a citori gran lightening, the yildiz feels and swings very similar. We did a side by side comparison out in the field. Not much difference in feel at all. I was actually shocked at how good it felt. I will own one before too long.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

I love mine!!!!
for dove I use imptroved on top and modified under.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Your first shot should be modified and the next full.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Your first shot should be modified and the next full.


Not as close as our birds come in the first week of season but you are right once they start avoiding Mr. Magic (mojo dove)! lol


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I just bought one on Saturday, I put the Improved Modified as the first shot and the Modified as the second shot. Nice shotgun for the money but very tight, looking forward to breaking it in...


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

*choke*

Good little gun. You will be happy with it. I shoot modified on top and full on bottom. Just like any new gun it takes a few rounds to adjust to it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

cool deal....thanks for the info fellas! :cheers:

did anyone add/change recoil pads on the 12's by chance?

read a few reviews that it kicks like a mule, not that i'm that worried about it, but would like to hear your thoughts?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> ..............
> 
> read a few reviews that it kicks like a mule, not that i'm that worried about it, but would like to hear your thoughts?


They aren't joking either. I would imagine the waterfowl loads could be a tad uncomfortable without a pad upgrade.


----------



## RedneckFishin (May 21, 2004)

Great gun got a 12ga for fathers-day in 2005, love it, has worked perfectly.


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

*Great gun for the money*

Like everyone else I have a 12 and its great! The only improvement they could make is on the action which hard to break open until you get some rounds through it.

Shoots & swings just as good as my 20 Citori.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> They aren't joking either. I would imagine the waterfowl loads could be a tad uncomfortable without a pad upgrade.


yup...i'm thinking of buying a Limbsaver (Sims) recoil pad and just putting it on and be done with it...



RedneckFishin said:


> Great gun got a 12ga for fathers-day in 2005, love it, has worked perfectly.


thanks RF! :cheers:



"Reddrum" said:


> Like everyone else I have a 12 and its great! The only improvement they could make is on the action which hard to break open until you get some rounds through it.
> 
> Shoots & swings just as good as my 20 Citori.


i'll check it out friday through sunday, will be at the big ranch this weekend with hunters and might get to do a little shooting myself...hoping to put a few rounds threw her at least....

good to see you up and posting again amigo, hope all has been well. :cheers:


----------



## doggmann (Oct 17, 2005)

IC on top...mod on bottom i like my 20 guage! never a problem......have fun with it


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

My step-son bought the 12 ga (against my wishes as I knew it would kick) and he liked at first then the recoil got to him even after the Limbsaver was added. My best buddy bought from him and he shoots the heck out of it and loves it. 

I wouldn't mind having a little 20 ga Yildiz. I think they are a great value for the money.


----------



## mbeard (Jun 4, 2007)

Too Tall said:


> Modified and Improved Cylinder. Congrats on the new O/U.


X2- had one since they first sold them, modified and improved cylinders,

great gun for the price, you will love it.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

There are several options available to deal with the kick. An after market recoil pad, one of those Mercury tubes or have the barrels ported. I have to add a slip on pad to all my guns. They aren't long enough in the butt stock to fit my hold and the pads are the cheapest solution to the problem. Helps with recoil also. I did have a shotgun that I added a mercury tube to and that dampened the recoil considerably.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

dabossgonzo said:


> Not as close as our birds come in the first week of season but you are right once they start avoiding Mr. Magic (mojo dove)! lol


Looks like I need to hunt with you. Lol


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I bought the Yildiz 20g last season. I love it. I originally bought it for my son who's still too young to shoot, I figured I'd shoot it till he gets big enough but I'm thinking of buying another one I like it so much. The only problem is that I can't shoot for chit but thats a personal problem, lol. I installed the Limbsaver screw on pad that Academy sells, a green fiberoptic front sight, and then I put about 8oz of fishing lead in the stock for some added weight. I love the way it shoots, very soft and quick. I'm thinking of buying a 12g to match it the next time they go on sale.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Looks like I need to hunt with you. Lol


That could very well happen send me a PM I am going just about every afternoon after work throughout the season.


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

Don't have one, but I know several people that do and are happy. I think all the warranty work is done through Briley. That's a huge plus, correct me if I'm wrong, just what I've heard.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

*Yildiz Youth Model 20*

Bought one for my daughter earlier this week, she shot it this afternoon on a dove hunt and loved it. Sweet little gun for the price.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

SaltNLine said:


> Don't have one, but I know several people that do and are happy. I think all the warranty work is done through Briley. That's a huge plus, correct me if I'm wrong, just what I've heard.


I have one of the higher grade 20ga. models...28" bbls...LOVE it. I shoot mod. in the lower barrel and Ic. in the upper. Green fiber optic snap on site.

Last week Academy had the Briley chokes (flush, not the extended) on sale for $9.00 + so I got an Ic and Mod.

I also have a 20ga. Yildiz side by side. had some trouble with it last year opening morning of dove season so I took it to Briley and they fixed it. While I was there I bought a leather Galco "Barrel guard". With the slim "Splinter" forend on that gun and as hard as they are to open when new it's hard to open the gun without burning your hands once the barrel heats up (skeet, doves).

You won't have this problem with the O/U.

All in all lots of gun for the money.

Frank


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Put the first rounds thru the new 20 ga. I am very happy with the gun! swings great and the action is starting to free up too. Several of the guys on the dove hunt wanted to use it but I was going to put as many rounds thru it myself as I had time for.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

well fellas, gun got broke in just fine over the weekend...12ga kicks like a mule, but hey, it wouldn't be a hunting trip without some bumps and bruises...(gonna change out the recoil pad soon). LOL

anyway, it was wet, but birds were flying, had a great time, shot a lot of shells through the new gun, i'm loving it....soon as i figured out what chokes, got it all dialed in and birds fell...

:cheers:


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

Yall talked me into it. Just got home from Academy with a 20 guage. Picked it up for my old man who is 68 years young. I cant wait for him to try it out this Friday.


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ive had the 12 gauge for 4 years now and have well over a thousand rounds through. There is not a better feild gun for the money. I got a replacement butt pad call a kick ez (made a big difference!). But the gun is light you can carry it all day with no problem. And choke wise it really depends upon the flight pattern of the birds you are shooting at here in New Braunfels after a couple of days of being shot at the birds get wiser and start flying higher. So when that happens my first shot is a full and the second a modified for when they get closer and start their shot aversion technique. But you will be pleased with the gun after a while it breaks in, it is hard to beleive because out of the box they are STIFF!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Y'all talked me into one too. I got the 410. Really nice looking shotgun.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

When I bought mine, Academy had the Limbsaver recoils that fit close by.......pretty much a necessity......


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

got the 20 ga. spl-me 28" bbls. absolutely love it,it did take a box to loosen up the break, beautiful wood. Have got to call this the best shotgun for the $ I have (closing in on a dozen**. Excellent value, just wish they had a 28 gauge!!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

OLD-AG said:


> got the 20 ga. spl-me 28" bbls. absolutely love it,it did take a box to loosen up the break, beautiful wood. Have got to call this the best shotgun for the $ I have (closing in on a dozen**. Excellent value, just wish they had a 28 gauge!!


I don't known if he knew what he was talking about, but the guy at Academy said a 28 is in the works.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Best $370.00 I've ever spent on a gun. I've had mine for almost 4 years and put a Limbsaver on it............shortly after a round of skeet at Carters Country. I love my Citori's, Sliver Pidgeon and other twice-pipe's, but enjoy shooting that Yildez most of all. Plus........if it gets dinged up during the adult beverage cunsumption.....no big deal.


----------

